# Onkyo SR-876 Setup problem, no sound



## jmolgaard (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi!
I have just bought an Onkyo SR-876, and think I have followed the instructions:reading:, but there is absolutely NO SOUND. I have tried using a DVD, beautiful picture, no sound. Finding a FM station, showing the name of the station and RDSonformation, but no sound :hissyfit:
when I come to the point Automatic Speaker Setup (Audyssey MultiEQ) I get stuck at first step, it seems like it can't find my front speakers :sad:
The troubleshooting chapter doesn't give me a solution, what shall I do now?:dontknow:
I even tried resetting to factory settings, and starting from the beginning 
I have heard the unit play at the dealer, before I took it home.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello jan and welcome to the Shack!

What cable connections are you using and have you designated the audio for each source within the setup menu? For example, if your DVD player is using HDMI 1, you have to tell the receiver that it is using that input.


----------



## jmolgaard (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Sonnie!
I use HDMI from the DVD to the reciever and have assigned it to HDMI1, and also using HDMI from the HDMI MAIN to the projector. I have a fine picture, but no sound.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know of no other setting that would have to be set in the receiver itself. I played my a bit before running the auto setup. I cannot imagine it getting damaged from your dealer to home. 

Have you double checked all of our speaker connections? Unplug everything other than your two front speakers and the HDMI cable from the DVD player and of course the power cord. See if you can get sound through the two front speakers. If not, I would take it back to the dealer and see if he can get it to play again.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Make sure they are not on Zone 2 or 3 or anything. Also make sure they are at the right wiring configuration on the set up menu. As well as having the right impedance setting. You could also check to see if you have them wired correctly to begin with, such as the wire actually in the speaker, and that the positive and negative is correct.

Sometimes we just forget to do something small...like plug in the sub to the wall, or make the AVR say the fronts are bi-wired. Stuff like that...:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I did this just the other day. I sit scratching my head wondering why something was not working. Finally I realized I had not plugged it in. :rolleyesno: A real :duh: moment indeed!


----------



## jmolgaard (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for your answers!:clap:
I took it to the dealer, and he couldn't find any sound either:yay2:, so now its on its way to the doctor!:dizzy:
I have borrowed a SR-906 in the meantime, hope I don't get used to its extra facilities....:innocent: and that I will have sound on this one raying:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They should give you a new one... I would think.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> They should give you a new one... I would think.


I agree, You should get a brand new receiver not a repaired one given you just bought it. Usually within 30 days there is a money back or replacement exchange guarantee.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

>>> An important setting that few people forgot to adjust:

>>> * Set the "HDMI Audio Out" to OFF. * <<< 
This is the right setting for the sound to be output from your receiver through all your speakers.

-> The ON setting is only for the HDMI audio out to be output from your TV speakers.

Bob


----------



## jmolgaard (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, after a long holiday  I'm back, and went to the dealer.
My SR-876 wasn't ready yet :huh:, but instead he gave me an offer on the NR-906, 9000 DKK (approx. 1200 EUR), so we had a deal!:jump:
Thanks to all of you who replied:T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jmolgaard said:


> Hi, after a long holiday  I'm back, and went to the dealer.
> My SR-876 wasn't ready yet :huh:, but instead he gave me an offer on the NR-906, 9000 DKK (approx. 1200 EUR), so we had a deal!:jump:
> Thanks to all of you who replied:T


This is awesome news man. :T :yay:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup... congratulations indeed!


----------

